# PJ Pets, Spend $40 Get a $20 Gift Card



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Web-Page: http://www.pjspet.com/_pjs/petsFirst.php?page=spendFourty


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Yey, I need to buy dog food. And for the bonus, fishes 

Thanks Igor.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

george said:


> Yey, I need to buy dog food. And for the bonus, fishes
> 
> Thanks Igor.


Works for me!!!


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

Good gift card... 
Don't like the fact that it's only good for 2 weeks!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

This offer starts *tomorrow*!


----------

